# Meet my puppy - and show me your pets!



## spenny92 (Jul 26, 2015)

For the dog and cat lovers, here's a few snaps of my new puppy, and 9 month old kitties.

Puppy's name is Harley, and he's 11 weeks old, a border collie x huntaway. I'm not going to lie, he's a major pain in the a** at the moment. He's peed on every single person he's met - he just gets way too excited. I've gone through 3 whole bottles of pet odour/stain remover to ensure that our house doesn't smell like puppy piss. But he's adorable, and you just cannot be mad at that face.

He's driving our 2 kitties mad, though. One of them, Bumble, is basically puppy's rag doll. He lets the puppy drag him round by his ears, bite him and wrestle with him. Our other kitten, Kiwi, hates his guts. We found Kiwi when we first arrived in New Zealand and were traveling up North. My boyfriend was working late one night and he was outside in a field (he's a farmer), heard a tiny meow and saw this little bundle of fur fly into his arms. He was just 6 weeks old, and we believe he was thrown from a car window and abandoned. We had to reschedule our entire travel plans to make sure he was allowed to stay with us at various hotels etc. He spent the grand total of 2 weeks travelling around NZ with us, which was interesting to say the least. We're now settled on a farm and he has his best friend Bumble to play with. He's got lots of sass and personality, I just love him.

Photos of puppy and kittens...

Harley






Kiwi:









Bumble - doesn't he just _look _like a pushover?!





Go on, show me your fur babies!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

I literally gasped w/the cuteness of the pup picture.   It makes me feel broody, even though I already have 2 dogs in a 1BR apt.  Thanks a lot, Spenny 

The kitties are really cute, too, it is adorable to think of your menagerie playing together.


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

I did the same thing. And then said "oh my God" out loud. lol


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 26, 2015)

omg your puppy and kittens are teh cuteness!! I love the middle dork kitty pic

Ill play  - heres some of Max the wonder dog, taken last week when we were kayaking.

The first is him staring dramatically out to sea (ok ok the marina where someone was probably grilling), the second one he's asking if I am going to share my mojito, and the last one he's snickering judgmentally at my husband who had a line snarl on his baitcaster. You see it too, right?

I have two cats that are bigger than he is - he lives in fear


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

Sweet, sweet Max.  He is a cuddly, kissy darling (I have had some of the cuddles.)  And it is true, one of Sea's cats could probably kill Max by sitting on him


----------



## traderbren (Jul 27, 2015)

The cuteness!
This is Turdy:


I've trapped her on a cat trap.
This is Sylvester:


He's giving Loki much needed cuddles.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I have to say, I love Turdy's name.  Although he is far too beautiful and dignified for it (if he could speak English he might be like "WTH, Mommy?")


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, I am going to admit it, I do not like it when people do not like/are not comfortable with my dogs.  I think they are both pretty awesome.  I really am a bit crazed about this, a date of more than 4 or 5  hrs requires going to/being in my house so that they can get walked, so I can see how the interaction is.  And if it is not good, it is an early night.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 27, 2015)

I have an assortment of fuzzy babies...
Pic one is Coco and her thinking cat, Fred...
Next is Buckley, who went to Goatie Heaven over the winter.
Then, Hank and Bobby, the newest goats.
Then Miss Bun-Bun ( short hair brown one) and Homer.
And finally, Jill the pug.
I also have Jack, who can be found under the Cone of Shame thread I posted earlier...lol... 
We also have fish in almost every room, and a pet crawfish named George


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

JEALOUS.  JEALOUS. JEALOUS.   I could go on, but you get the point.  All of your babies are irresistible.  Just in case you didn't get the point, I am jealous.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm melting from the cuteness going on here - every single fur baby is just outright adorable!

We just adopted this love from a man who recently loss his wife, he travels for work and she was really the wifes' dog. He hated her cooped up in their recent move from house to apartment, so I was a total sucker and had to have her... Her name is Chelsea.


The next is my baby I got as a puppy, he's really my first born. His name is Lebowski but we call him Bubba.

And my Poodles cat is a total rebel, I don't have a picture of her right now as she's pretty much a wild wanderer.


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 27, 2015)

OH my gosh, Stacyspy! Those baby goats are tugging at my heart strings!

My best friend, back in England, lives on a little farm and they have baby goats with the little toggle-y bits under their chins (I can't remember the name!) and they're just the cutest little things. I'm actually about to start working on the dairy farm that my boyfriend manages, and although the calves are kinda cute, they really do pale in comparison to baby goats!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 27, 2015)

Dragon, Fairy, and little Cthulhu who isn't with us anymore


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 27, 2015)

Awwww all these,pics make me miss my dog n cat... had to leave them behind when I moved to Houston. Both found good homes but I miss them.


----------



## skayc1 (Jul 27, 2015)

hiccups & troubles





hiccups & growlers-





hiccups when little with her brother whom I gave away-





the boy kitty who a neighbor asked me to give to him.-


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 27, 2015)

Yayyy my new favorite thread! 

This is my Fireball. Don't let the pictures fool you, he lives up to the name! I adopted him when he was 1.5 years old, he's about 4 now, and only slightly less wild.


----------



## Viore (Jul 27, 2015)

Such gorgeous dogs, cats, goats, and rabbits (my favorites!).  This is the best photo I found of my two dogs, Brenna the weimaraner and Midnight the lab / shepard mix. We received Brenna from a neighbor who had two large dogs in an 8'x8' porch. She is turning 4 on 9/11, and after two years of being wild and crazy she has mellowed out to a couch potato who only gets excited if I pick up her leash.

Midnight came from a friend who was moving away to attend college. She is 10 years old and really prefers people to other animals. This photo is one of the rare times she allowed Brenna anywhere near her on the couch!


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

I adore these photos! I want to squeeze them all!

This one is still cracking me up - RAAWRRR I YAM FIERCE!






And Fireball has kissable lips, I can tell!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 27, 2015)

Aww, everybody has such adorable fur kiddies. I couldn't find any recent pictures, but these are my guys (now just a little older and grayer).

Ms. Beadie: the worlds sweetest, most codependent collie.






Mr. Plumpers: my daughter's much-loved loaf of a ragdoll.






Otter: the most charmingly obnoxious rescue Bengal (literally rescued as a kitten when a coworker found him bloodied and yowling after he and a littermate had been tossed in a bag from moving car on a freeway).  He's now spoiled rotten and rules the house demanding attention and getting into trouble.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I have to echo others, every single picture here makes me go "awww".  It is the eyes, I think.   The baby ones are a gimme in the "please kill me before I die of cuteness" way, but all of them, the eyes just melt me. 

Animals may have more "simple" souls than we do, but they are so much more loving and straighforward and good, I really think it shows there.  OK, crazy dog lady out.


----------



## Deedles (Jul 27, 2015)

This is Sophie Grace, my bestest Girlfriend! She was 9 mo. old in this photo but she still looks the same at 8 yo. She's with me 24/7...Oh, the things she could tell!







We also have Chico, he's his Daddy's boy! He's 10yo now





And then there's Gringo, the typical ratty little brother!  I don't have a photo of him by himself but this one is very typical of him!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been really bad at taking pics of my babes,  I will post when I get digital copies from my friend who comes over a lot and is better.  For now,  I have two wonderful rescues, Freddie is a 30-ish lb Spaniel mix and Patsy is a 6 lb terrier-chewie-maltie-kittie-lemur-flying squirrel mix.  She adores her big brother with all her heart, unfortunately it often evidences as chewing his ears/leg/tail with great gusto.  Luckily, Fred is a saint.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

Arent these your dogs NA?








<runs away cackling>


----------



## Funny-Candles (Jul 27, 2015)

Aww cute. I have a yorkshire terrier and he is the clingiest dog you'll ever meet! Will post some pics up


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

No, silly Sea, Freddie is much cuter! Actually,  I have no idea what they really look like.  I think they are ravishingly beautiful, but I honestly cannot look at them objectively.  Or any dog, really.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 27, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> And Fireball has kissable lips, I can tell!



I'm glad you said it, so I feel like less of a weirdo for kissing him on the mouth all the time... Haha


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I kiss my dogs on the mouth.  Other people are really grossed out by it, though.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 27, 2015)

StacySpy, those goats are giving me happiness tingles!

KristaMarie, those forehead wrinkles!  I would be forever scratching them.  

not_ally,  mouth kisses are cool over here too, but my real guilty pleasure is  smelling my dog's paws.  *full weirdo alert* they smell like corn chips.  

Here's Greta; we took her in at about 9 months old and she's  now almost 8 years!  Her favorite activity is barking until you get off  the couch to see if her water bowl is empty, and then stealing your warm  spot.

ETA: please ignore the mouth foam and tongue dirt; she's not rabid I swear!  We were playing frisbee with my parent's lab Babe 






DSC_2136 by Jillian, on Flickr



http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I love kissing their paws too, corny smell and all! What a great, sweet smile.  No guile with dogs, the wonderful what you see is the wonderful what you get.

ETA: I wish you could/would take pics of my dogs, that is a great photo. You must have some good skills there!


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 27, 2015)

Awww BlackDog! I love her! Everyone's pet's are adorable (obviously!), but I'm a sucker for bullies


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I wonder what people think of when they hear me talk to my dogs.  Eg, " Pats, I know that we live in LA, but looks will not get you everywhere, you have to be a good citizen.  And STOP humping your brother!"


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 27, 2015)

Bahahah. Now I can't wait to see them, NA!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks! They're near and dear to my heart... They're Nigerian Dwarf goats, and full grown are less than 24" tall... they have HUGE personalities though 




spenny92 said:


> OH my gosh, Stacyspy! Those baby goats are tugging at my heart strings!
> 
> My best friend, back in England, lives on a little farm and they have baby goats with the little toggle-y bits under their chins (I can't remember the name!) and they're just the cutest little things. I'm actually about to start working on the dairy farm that my boyfriend manages, and although the calves are kinda cute, they really do pale in comparison to baby goats!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 27, 2015)

Dear goodness all these loves are killing me. ❤❤


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 28, 2015)

Aww Greta is such a pretty pibble! I used to have a brindle pit and she would make the same happy smile.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 28, 2015)

snappyllama - I must say, Mr. Plumpers is the best name I have ever heard.   We used to have a rat named Captain Noodles, but Mr. Plumpers has him beat!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 28, 2015)

Love this thread!!

Puppies and bunnies and goats, oh my!!!

Here's my baby, Buster


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2015)

This thread is really making me smile. So many beautiful fur babies out there!

Here's my Molly cat


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 28, 2015)

What wonderful furry babies.  Here's my current love little Minnie


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG, I love all of your furry buddies! In general, I like  most animals better than I like most people. I've always had pets,  currently two cats. Sweet Mimi, found in a parking lot. We don't know  exactly how old she is, but at least 14, and recently diagnosed with  hyperthyroid, heart murmur, not many teeth left, but doing well on her  new medication. She is the sweetest cat I've ever owned. I'm not sure  that I believe in reincarnation, but sometimes she stares into my  eyes.....really stares hard, and I've found myself asking, "Who are  you?" She gives me the feeling that I've known her before.

Then  there's Chubasco, Basco for short. I adopted him from the Humane Society  because I didn't want Mimi to be lonely when I went to work. Ha! They  can't stand each other. After 10 plus years, and they still drive each  other crazy. Oh well. Basco has a lot of issues. He's had food issues  ever since I got him at 6 months. He's also weird in a lot of other  ways. He's terrified of everyone but me and my best friend. Most of my  friends have never seen him because he hides until they leave. But with  me, he is sweet, affectionate and cuddly. For years, I didn't think could purr, until one day, I had my finger on his throat while he was on my  lap, and I felt it....a silent purr! 

So here they are, Mimi looking soulful, and Basco, trying to look fierce, not easy to do when you have a pink nose in the middle of your face.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 28, 2015)

not_ally said:


> ETA: I wish you could/would take pics of my dogs, that is a great photo. You must have some good skills there!



Thanks!  It's another one of my time-consuming and occasionally frustrating hobbies! 

KristaMarie, me too!  I love all dogs but there's something about those big block heads 

navigator9, that is one extremely boop-able little pink nose!


----------



## biarine (Jul 28, 2015)

My Lucy


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 30, 2015)

I just woke up from a nightmare about Buster passing away so had to go downstairs and give him a huge snuggle.


----------



## tarkus (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice nice pictures. I will post my dogs photo soon. now my question is are you guys making special soap for dog ?
what do you use? Store shampoos contain too much chemicals.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 30, 2015)

Lots of people make dog soap, but I know they are very sensitive to essential oils so check carefully before you use them to scent the bar, and also people say that the high pH of lye soap is not good for a dogs skin. Many people swear by it though, so I don't really know what to think.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 30, 2015)

My girlfriend says she uses my oatmeal soap to bathe her dog. No problems so far.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 30, 2015)

I use CP soap on my dog too. I'm not an expert, so don't take this as fact, but unless you're washing your dog daily, I can't imagine it causing any harm. I don't know specifics about the acid mantle of their skin, but I assume it bounces back to normal on it's own-just like ours.

My dog gets bathed roughly once a month and I would be really hesitant to listen to anyone telling me that ten minutes of soap a month is damaging his skin.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 30, 2015)

unscented liquid soap made with 70% OO and 30% CO, or whatever rosemary or lavender EO scented bar Im using in the bathtub at the moment, and a nice diluted apple cider vinegar rinse for shine. But Max the  wonder dog does not have sensitive skin at all. Oh and he likes salt bars too


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

I made and used one an MP one based on this (wanted one I could use right away), from David Fisher, a pretty well respected blogger.  The post talks about dog soaps generally, not just MP.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/dogsoaprecipes.htm

I used EOs that were supposed to help w/flea control.  Not sure how well that worked (as I also put the pups on a flea control regimen), but it didn't seem to hurt.  Fwiw, I know that I was worried about using eo's/cp/mp on dogs, but think if a regular posts here w/a recipe it is a pretty safe bet.  If not, there would be lots of posts gently questioning it, too


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 1, 2015)

Is this a Staffy?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Aug 1, 2015)

They are all gorgeous! Especially fluffy cats, I adore them!
Here's our fluff ball, he's in his assumed position (for about 20h a day), when he's not meowing at the walls at 3 am.
He's really big, about 8kg, fluffy tuxedo rescue cat. He's been with us for 13 years now and while he's is getting old and grey (yes he is full of greys), he is in very good health (knock on the wood). He was apparently 5 when we adopted him, but we would like to think he was younger as he will stay with us for longer.


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 2, 2015)

aw, fuzz-juzz, I love his little white socks!  My mom has a fluffy tuxedo cat too


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 2, 2015)

All these sweet, precious fur babies are so adorable!  I love Fred petting Coco, too cute!
And the goat! I need to borrow for my back yard! It never gets mowed in time, plenty of food there! Haha. And the kids!  Just !!!
The kitten with his claws all stuck out is tooooo adorable.  The adorable kitty standing up and saying hi, and Buster's face, oh that face! I have to stop gushing now or I'll have pages. I want to comment on every single one. I might come back and catch up and do it though before it's all over. Just fair warning.
All of them stole my heart, I want to come visit everybody now.
I have below my beloved Solomon. We adopted him from a rescue facility who rescues dogs from euthanasia lists. Our sweet baby was scheduled to be put to sleep! I can't imagine it. I will talk way too much about him. He is American Staffordshire, I think. No hearing issues, perfect health. Often whites have hearing issues.
Also we have Henry- he is our black long hair kitty that Rowan, my daughter, rescued from the mall parking lot when he was no bigger than the palm of her hand. He was only a tiny ball of black *POOF* then. Now, he is a huge ball of black *POOF*.
The other picture has four of the babies scrunched in it. I titled this picture 'What product photography in my house Really looks Like". Lilly is the tiny little dark calico, Frodo is the grey cat, and I still have to come back and post a shot of our polydactyl, Liberty. She's our mean little six-toed kitty. She keeps everybody else in line.

I've also included Sheldon the box turtle, because we still kind of feel like he is 'ours'. He got lawn mower damage and the Boyfriend was extremely upset about it, so he doggedly called around until he found a wildlife shelter that would take the turtle in and try to care for it. He had a chunk clipped off his shell an inch and a half or so around, and really deep. He hung in there the few days we kept him, and we drove the turtle to Louisville . He is still so far okay and should make it as long as he is in captivity. His story is *supposed* to air on National Geographic this fall in order to educate people on what to do when they find injured wildlife. Solomon was also with us and we hope his appearance will also help send a message throughout the animal shelter community that euthanasia rescues really can come a long way--from death's table to national TV.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2015)

I love all the pets on here! So much personality!!

Ok, time for my puppies! 

This is soap and puppies! Took them to a small craft show once. They loved the free pets.  





This is Snickers:



This is Butterscotch:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 2, 2015)

This has to be my most favorite non-soap thread here. From a world-wide group of such diverse people and yet the obvious love of life and animals. I'm very slow in recovering from this last surgery, but I have received another miracle. (Even my surgeon had to re-check all of the results). My final diagnosis was grade 1 ovarian cancer - all removed successfully with no chemo or radiation to follow! Unfortunately she had to operate the old fashioned way - cut from stem to stern, literally. Anyway, I have been spending most of my time in bed and wanted to share with you guys my favorite view. My husband Brian and our rescue cat Jeepster.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2015)

Cindy, that is wonderful news about the grade 1 and I'm glad you are able to see such a pleasant view from your bed. I wish you a speedy recovery. 

What a cool name for a cat! Jeepster.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 2, 2015)

Cindy, so glad that the surgery went well and that prognosis is so good!  Nothing helps recovery like snuggling with a furry little beast (not talking about your DH 

Galaxy, your beasties are adorable.  So is/are yours, Fuzzjuzz and Pryncess (sticking to this page so as to avoid hours saying "aww").  Also, Pryncess, your pics are amazing, the green eyes, wow.  If I lived near you I would pay you to take pictures of my monsters.


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 2, 2015)

Ack Solomon!  What a snuggly little gremlin!  How nice to see other bullies on the board http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 3, 2015)

Dog 1 of 2:  Here is Duncan lounging out under our cherry tree.  He was a rescue so we've no real idea on how old he is, but he's old enough now to be going deaf, a little blind and have a rough time up the stairs.  What's the quote?  It's broke, but still good.  He's really latched onto my husband, so he's a man's dog.  He loves to play fetch, and is our little "do you know where your family member is? reminder.  If anyone steps out of the house, he'll sit at the top of the stairs above the front door and wait, and wait.  If he gets waylaid at all, he'll quickly run back when the door begins opening so he can make sure he's the first thing that's seen.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 3, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Solomon was also with us and we hope his appearance will also help send a message throughout the animal shelter community that euthanasia rescues really can come a long way--from death's table to national TV.



What a great family of pets you have! Your comment above reminds me of the Michael Vick dogs. Many of them went to Best Friends Animal Society in Utah, and most of them were able to be rehabilitated and adopted out. If dogs who had been through the kind of hell that those dogs experienced, could be rehabbed, then there's hope for any dog. All they want is a little love. http://bestfriends.org/The-Sanctuary/Explore-the-Sanctuary/Dogtown/Vicktory-Dogs/


----------



## Susie (Aug 3, 2015)

Cindy- that is truly a miracle!  I am so very, very glad to hear that!  Give your body time to heal up, it has had two major surgeries in a really short time, so it is going to take a bit.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 3, 2015)

Holy moly Cindy, you give survivor a whole new meaning! I'm so glad you are working towards healed. You've got a lovely family to help you through.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

jblaney said:


> snappyllama - I must say, Mr. Plumpers is the best name I have ever heard.   We used to have a rat named Captain Noodles, but Mr. Plumpers has him beat!



That's adorable; I love the name Captain Noodles! That's the perfect rat name... so dignified!

Rats make such great pets. I had a pudgy one named Sigmund that made it to the ripe old age of three. His addiction to cheetos probably didn't help the chub. My daughter's fiance has one named Felipe that we got to rat-sit while they traveled. We restrained ourselves from feeding him anything but vet approved treats. *Well okay*, he got a couple of bits of brie... but he kept looking at us like he really wanted it...


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

Cindy, that is wonderful news! *Hugs*


----------



## Viore (Aug 5, 2015)

Navigator, I have a book in my library called "Saving Audie," it's the story of one of Vick's pit bulls who was rescued and her recovery and adjustments to living in a house. Audie now works with a Pit Bull rescue group to bring a positive image to Pitts and helps socialize the dogs. I love reading it to my students and talking about rescuing animals.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 9, 2015)

BlackDog, Greta is adorable! I love the pic you caught her in. She looks so playful! It's such a great photo!

And again, all the kitties, kitties kitties, especially the black ones. I am partial to black kitties. (purrs)

Cindy, I am so glad you are healing! I don't know how you feel about tattoos, and I know you are married and your husband probably loves you no matter what. I know my boyfriend/hubby to be doesn't care about mine either, but I have considered a tattoo over my C-section scar. Just for me. You mentioned having to be cut stem to stem. If it bothers you, maybe that's a suggestion. I've done research and there are really beautiful tats done to cover scars.  I'd have to have my whole body done to cover my stretch marks though. Haha. But the most important part is that you are OK!!!!!

I still haven't had time to catch a good photo of my mean little six-toe. I'll get her up here eventually.  For now I can coo at everyone else's sweetlings! I want to come cuddle them all!

We have pictures, but I know these darlings have personalities! Like Greta outsmarts her people out of their seat.  Solomon is addicted to 'going bye-bye' and the drive-thru window (Hardee's, etc)   and Henry has to have his own piece of wire when I wrap jewelry, otherwise he is always smack in the middle of my work. Sometimes he sits on top of my beadbox anyway.  Somehow he never pokes his eye out.

Share!


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 9, 2015)

Viore said:


> Navigator, I have a book in my library called "Saving Audie," it's the story of one of Vick's pit bulls who was rescued and her recovery and adjustments to living in a house. Audie now works with a Pit Bull rescue group to bring a positive image to Pitts and helps socialize the dogs. I love reading it to my students and talking about rescuing animals.



Pit bulls have such a horrendous reputation, but if dogs as badly treated as the Vick dogs were, can be rehabilitated and adopted into families, it speaks volumes for the breed. I haven't read the book you mention, but here is a nice article about it on the Best Friends website.
http://bestfriends.org/common/pages/news.aspx?id=21474910804


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 9, 2015)

Twysted - no tattoos aren't my style, but I would describe myself as a 53 y/o tomboy so I have plenty of other scars/war wounds of life as memories. This one however takes the cake. It starts at my xiphoid process; (the cartilage section at the end of your sternum) goes straight down, makes a curve at my belly button and finally stops about an inch above the vagina.

If I was going to get a tattoo though, I would either do a pink clematis vine or a very large cobweb...... depending on my mood. Finally down to just Aleve for pain unless I try to bend too much, then it's straight to the pain killers. 

My cat is just amazing though - He follows me everywhere and he sleeps right next to me "guarding" me. He's always been a mama's boy, but he also likes his "alone time". Not since I've been home though. Love crosses all boundaries.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear you're doing okay Cindy! You've been in my thoughts a lot of late ~ wondering how you are. You've really been through the ringer this year but it sounds like you're over the hump and heading in the right direction. Many prayers have been answered!!!!

I'll have to look for good pics of my furry babies to add to this thread. My special kids are my 2 manx cats. Maybe I'll have to talk them into a photo shoot tomorrow, lol.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm so excited! My landlord (I sublet from a friend) said it was ok to get a pet. No dogs (too loud), but a cat is ok. I've missed having a furry friend for a long time. And even better, another friend just happens to have a small litter they are looking to place in homes. So a sweet little fuzzball will hopefully be keeping me company soon. This makes my heart happy 
Soon as I get the little bugger, I'll post pics


----------



## regansoap (Aug 19, 2015)

Omg I love him.  We had a collie for 17 years - I still miss him.  They are such a lovely breed enjoy him.


----------

